# Fuji 2007 Team as 1st Bike



## outback0322 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking at a 2007 Fuji Team bike from a LBS. It is new. Full carbon frame with 105 / Ultegra. It rides great and fits perfect! What are thoughts / input on this bike and Fuji bikes in general.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

outback0322 said:


> I'm looking at a 2007 Fuji Team bike from a LBS. It is new. Full carbon frame with 105 / Ultegra. * It rides great and fits perfect! * What are thoughts / input on this bike and Fuji bikes in general.


Buy it. Ride it.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree. Fuji makes great bikes. Get it.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

They are our sponsored bike and many of our riders ride them. They seem to be fine. If it fits and it inspires you and you get a decent deal on it... ride the hell out of it. There is no "starter" bike.


----------



## FujiTP2009 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think this would be a great starter bike as long as you know that there are quite a few minor adjustments that can be made to make the bike more comfy for you. Make sure you get properly sized and you may think about changing out the seat. I got my wife the same bike for her 1st and she has been riding for a few months, so far she loves it.


----------

